# Opinions on purchasing a Grizzly G0750



## eac67gt (Jun 11, 2013)

My son already had a 7x16 mini lathe and wants to add to the shop. For his next purchase in a lathe he has his eyes set on a Grizzly G0750. Any opinions of this machine would be great. Thanks in advance.

Ed

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sophijo (Jun 11, 2013)

Overall: I know a couple of accomplished professional machinists who use Grizzly lathes and are happy with them. As to specific model.....depends on your son's projected use.


----------



## eac67gt (Jun 11, 2013)

We make custom laser parts part time and he wants to expand. Some parts are getting bigger and the mini lathe doesn't cut it anymore. It does the job but we are pushing it. He wants to get something he can do all his future work with and hobbying. He wants a lathe that will do a lot and he won't have to turn around in a few years and buy another. He likes the independent lead screw for threading. For now I will be making the parts till he finishes college and I am always into a new toy but it's his money. 

Ed

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rdfoster (Jun 11, 2013)

I think the Griz would be fine but you might also look at the PM1236 from there in PA. I recently bought one and am pleased with it. It replaces a Griz G0602 which I also like but there is a world of difference. Also I find Matt to be very interested in customer support which is also very important. Sometimes I have had to threaten to contact Shiraz to get Griz CS to respond. Both machines will be a great improvement.

Bob


----------



## sophijo (Jun 11, 2013)

Note too that it comes with lots of goodies....chucks, QCTP etc


----------



## epanzella (Jun 11, 2013)

eac67gt said:


> My son already had a 7x16 mini lathe and wants to add to the shop. For his next purchase in a lathe he has his eyes set on a Grizzly G0750. Any opinions of this machine would be great. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Ed
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2



I have the Grizzly G4003G and I'm very happy with it. The G0750 is the same machine except it has a totally enclosed QC transmission vs the traditional QC transmission on the G4003G. The up side is that the G0750 should be quieter than the G4003G ( I don't find my G4003G  too noisy but my hearing is not that great), the down side is that the threading range of the G0750 tops out at 56 TPI vs the much larger threading range of the G4003G which is 4-112 TPI.  I think you'll be happy with either one as they're very rigid and finishes are much better than with smaller, more flexible  machines.   
Ed P


----------



## Ray C (Jun 11, 2013)

The issue of a lathe only doing 54 vs 112 or 200 TPI comes up a lot. I think it's a bogus parameter to compare lathes.


The challenges of making anything finer than 54 TPI would prevent any sane person from attempting this on a benchtop machine. The spacing of threads at 112 or 200 TPI is approaching the resolution of the pixels on your computer monitor. Most PDF files have a resolution of 72 Dots Per Inch and I don't think it's possible to cut threads at 112 or 200 TPI in a homeshop. At 112 TPI, you will need to use a sewing needle as a cutting bit -and most chucks cannot hold a piece of 18 ga wire.





epanzella said:


> I have the Grizzly G4003G and I'm very happy with it. The G0750 is the same machine except it has a totally enclosed QC transmission vs the traditional QC transmission on the G4003G. The up side is that the G0750 should be quieter than the G4003G ( I don't find my G4003G too noisy but my hearing is not that great), the down side is that the threading range of the G0750 tops out at 56 TPI vs the much larger threading range of the G4003G which is 4-112 TPI. I think you'll be happy with either one as they're very rigid and finishes are much better than with smaller, more flexible machines.
> Ed P


----------



## tripletap3 (Jun 11, 2013)

I have to go +1 with Ray's point on the thread range. I run into some weird thread pitches and sizes like the other day when I had to make a 12-40 8" long stock bolt. I can't even think of an application for a 54 TPI or finer screw. Also I wouldn't get hung up on comparing exact spindle speeds as well as most seem to be a guestimate anyway. People that have checked them get much different speeds than listed on the machine. I would think the age of the machine, size and weight of the work, or even the viscosity of the oil are big factors. 
More info:
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/10891-New-Model-Grizzly-G0750G-Gunsmith-Lathe

:whiteflag:Opinion alert: To add something about the Grizzly gunsmith lathes. I really think that most of the options  that make them "gunsmith lathes" really is just for sales. The arguable exception being the roller steady rest, but it also has limits in some cases so it helps to have both types of tips anyway.


----------



## eac67gt (Jun 11, 2013)

I let my son know I was getting input on the G0750 and he wanted to know if you guys could give input on the comparison of the G0709. http://www.grizzly.com/products/14-X-40-Gunsmith-s-Gearhead-Lathe/G0709 and the original one he asked about the G0750. http://www.grizzly.com/products/12-x-36-Gunsmithing-Lathe/G0750G

Thanks again for all the input.
Ed

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ray C (Jun 11, 2013)

There's only three "significant" differences.  One is 4" longer than the other.  The 36" unit has a max spindle speed of 1500 and the other was 2000.  One is 1100lbs, the other is roughly 1340lbs.  The extra mass is nice sometimes...

For benchtop lathes of this sort (and for what they're generally used for) 1500 RPMs as the top speed is fine.   BTW:  These units are carbon copies of the Precision Matthews 1236 and 1440.


Ray






eac67gt said:


> I let my son know I was getting input on the G0750 and he wanted to know if you guys could give input on the comparison of the G0709. http://www.grizzly.com/products/14-X-40-Gunsmith-s-Gearhead-Lathe/G0709 and the original one he asked about the G0750. http://www.grizzly.com/products/12-x-36-Gunsmithing-Lathe/G0750G
> 
> Thanks again for all the input.
> Ed
> ...


----------



## epanzella (Jun 11, 2013)

Ray C said:


> The issue of a lathe only doing 54 vs 112 or 200 TPI comes up a lot. I think it's a bogus parameter to compare lathes.
> 
> 
> The challenges of making anything finer than 54 TPI would prevent any sane person from attempting this on a benchtop machine. The spacing of threads at 112 or 200 TPI is approaching the resolution of the pixels on your computer monitor. Most PDF files have a resolution of 72 Dots Per Inch and I don't think it's possible to cut threads at 112 or 200 TPI in a homeshop. At 112 TPI, you will need to use a sewing needle as a cutting bit -and most chucks cannot hold a piece of 18 ga wire.



Not trying to ruffle any feathers, Ray. The man asked for info on the G0750. The Grizzly catalog doesn't show the thread range of the G0750 so I thought that info might be of use to him. I did say" I think you'll be happy with either one".  
Ed P


----------



## Ray C (Jun 11, 2013)

No worries... Feathers not ruffled... Only stating that 112 and 200 TPI is a ridiculous (take that back, ludicrous) paramter by which to judge a lathe.  And yes, both are fine.  

Ray



epanzella said:


> Not trying to ruffle any feathers, Ray. The man asked for info on the G0750. The Grizzly catalog doesn't show the thread range of the G0750 so I thought that info might be of use to him. I did say" I think you'll be happy with either one".
> Ed P


----------



## kd4gij (Jun 11, 2013)

Ray C said:


> There's only three "significant" differences. One is 4" longer than the other. The 36" unit has a max spindle speed of 1500 and the other was 2000. One is 1100lbs, the other is roughly 1340lbs. The extra mass is nice sometimes...
> 
> For benchtop lathes of this sort (and for what they're generally used for) 1500 RPMs as the top speed is fine. BTW: These units are carbon copies of the Precision Matthews 1236 and 1440.
> 
> ...




One outher big diff. is the G0709 has a foot break the outhe does not.


----------



## epanzella (Jun 11, 2013)

Ray C said:


> No worries... Feathers not ruffled... Only stating that 112 and 200 TPI is a ridiculous (take that back, ludicrous) paramter by which to judge a lathe.  And yes, both are fine.
> Ray


I would imagine that the power feed would be coarser as well. I noticed that the G0750 comes with 10 change gears instead of 6 so there are some difference in how the enclosed transmission works vs the traditional one.   The on line manual has a lot of pop-up boxes over the feed chart so it was hard for me to figure out the feeds.


----------



## Ray C (Jun 11, 2013)

Possibly so but when I set mine down to 0.001x range of IPR, I get finish surfaces that look like it was ground with a tool post grinder.  If it went any slower, I'd fall asleep in the middle of the cut.  Also, it's a double edge situation...  when the IPR is down real low, there's more time for a vibration to setup and ruin the finish.  I usually go much faster than the low-end speeds.

Ray





epanzella said:


> I would imagine that the power feed would be coarser as well. I noticed that the G0750 comes with 10 change gears instead of 6 so there are some difference in how the enclosed transmission works vs the traditional one.   The on line manual has a lot of pop-up boxes over the feed chart so it was hard for me to figure out the feeds.


----------



## epanzella (Jun 11, 2013)

Ray C said:


> Possibly so but when I set mine down to 0.001x range of IPR, I get finish surfaces that look like it was ground with a tool post grinder.  If it went any slower, I'd fall asleep in the middle of the cut.  Also, it's a double edge situation...  when the IPR is down real low, there's more time for a vibration to setup and ruin the finish.  I usually go much faster than the low-end speeds.
> 
> Ray



Ditto. I haven't been using the slowest feeds much because I've been using carbide and it seems the harder I push it the better it works. When it comes to carbide I'm like a kid in a candy store because my previous machine wasn't rigid enough to use it causing chattering and chipping of the inserts.


----------



## Ray C (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm not sure which machine you have but on mine, there is a speed doubler selector lever that controls the feedrod and leadscrew...  Sometimes I wish it has a 1, 1.5 and 2x position instead of just 1 and 2x...  That middle position would be really nifty...  Oh well...


Ray



epanzella said:


> Ditto. I haven't been using the slowest feeds much because I've been using carbide and it seems the harder I push it the better it works. When it comes to carbide I'm like a kid in a candy store because my previous machine wasn't rigid enough to use it causing chattering and chipping of the inserts.


----------



## epanzella (Jun 11, 2013)

Ray C said:


> I'm not sure which machine you have but on mine, there is a speed doubler selector lever that controls the feedrod and leadscrew...  Sometimes I wish it has a 1, 1.5 and 2x position instead of just 1 and 2x...  That middle position would be really nifty...  Oh well...
> 
> 
> Ray


 I've got the old fashioned QC Trans with the detents and the pins that's been around since Picasso. I'm having fun but I don't know enough to know what I don't know......yet.


----------



## Ray C (Jun 11, 2013)

Well, you've got the right idea about pushing carbide a little faster than HSS.  When the top of your hand is covered in small blisters, you're working the carbide just right ).




epanzella said:


> I've got the old fashioned QC Trans with the detents and the pins that's been around since Picasso. I'm having fun but I don't know enough to know what I don't know......yet.


----------



## eac67gt (Jun 18, 2013)

Just an update....grizzly did not have in stock, locally, the lathe my son wanted so he is not getting one right now. His intentions were while he was home on summer break he would get lathe and help me set it up. He still fully intends to get one but not this week. We are making the trip up to grizzly anyway just to take a look and drool on equipment. I will let you know what the next move is on buying a new lathe. Thanks for everyone's input.
Have a great day!
Ed

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chipbuff (Jun 20, 2013)

I recently purchased a G4003G. I had originally wanted the G0750G but due to delivery date of Nov/Dec. 2013 I went with the G4003G. This is a very good lathe and is extremely stable and smooth. I did not find the differences in the gearboxes to be a game changer. I am more than satisfied with the purchase and have found Grizzly CS very easy to deal with. Although I have not had any problems of significance, they did respond quite quickly to the questions I did submit. Having a store front reasonably close is also nice. Bellingham is about 2-1/2 hours from Gig Harbor in Wash. Delivery was extremely fast. I do gunsmithing and none of the threading features have been a detriment. It does everything I have ask of it and does it well. I concur that threading more than 48tpi would be extreme and difficult. Unless you are contracting to NASA you should be capable of doing very good work on this lathe. 

Hope this helps. I read everything in print before making my purchase. Since then I have relied on opinions on this site for other projects. Good information is available.


----------



## eac67gt (Jun 22, 2013)

Well after everyone's great responses we decided to make the pilgrimage to grizzly to actually look at the machines. The 2 he originally wanted were not in stock but he got a change of heart on spending the $$$$  while he is still in college. He ended up buying the grizzly G9972z.
It is a 11x26 bench lathe with great box. It is a nice step up from the 7x12 we run now. We drove the 3 hours in my explorer with only the intentions of looking.  Well he bought this one. I think it came in at about 600 pounds and a large crate. With the seats folded down it just fit in. The only problem was there was three of us that went. My buddy volunteered to lay side ways in back next to crate for the three hour ride home. Should have strapped my son to the roof.  
He also purchased the stand/cabinet that goes under the lathe. We ask the guys at the warehouse if the whole thing was in that one crate. They said yes it is all there. We ask again being a little more descriptive. They again said yes it is all in that one crate. Well ok. We were almost home and got a call saying they didn't give us the cabinet. My son was ****** and called them and they are shipping it to us for free.

So that is what he ended up buying and there are no doubts I will have questions coming.
Have a great day!
Ed

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## billooms (Jul 1, 2013)

I'm one of the "lucky" first ones to actually have a G0750G lathe. I've started another thread that I'll continue to update as I work through some of the issues I've had so far. See the other thread at:

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/show...y-G0750G-metal-lathe-preliminary-observations


----------

